# Regina's Photo Gallery!



## ReginasMommy

So, I figured I'd make a little photo gallery to put all of Regina's photos/stories in one place.

I named her Regina after Regina "Reggie" Rocket from Rocket Power. This way, I figured she would be Reggie the Hedgie. But I ended up loving the name Regina for her so I never call her Reggie... oh well, her godmother (my best friend) calls her that!

Here are a few photos to start the gallery!

This is Regina being held by her daddy--she looks so tiny compared to his hands!









Here's Regina on Valentine's Day, after putting up with me taking all sorts of photos of her with her Valentine's Day pillow (which she pooped on later). She's like, "enough with the pictures, why are there no noms in my bowl?"








(Please excuse the poopy stain, her cage was cleaned soon after. She has a lovely habit of pooping, stepping in it, and smearing it on her liner.)

Surprised Regina!









Flirty Regina 








Of course, Regina refuses to have her picture taken unless she has poopy paws...

Hope you enjoy these!


----------



## leopardhedgehog

Cute! I love all the different faces she is making, she must be a very expressive hedgehog


----------



## hercsmom

Aww, she's is so cute! My favorite pic is the last one, with that bashful little smile. Thanks for sharing these, they're awesome!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Haha I love the photo of her looking surprised!
What a cute chubster <3


----------



## Annabelle

"i don't get out of bed for less than 10,000 noms a day" hahaha :lol: that's a good one

I love her Valentines day picture, so cute


----------



## Midevalmiss

lol I love the look of happyness showing off the poopy feet


----------



## PJM

Great pictures! I like them all - each in their own way. Such a little cutie! The last one looks like she's saying "Stop, please, you make me blush!" with a wave of the paw.

Keep them coming!


----------



## shetland

She is adorable! I would love to see more pictures of this little angel!


----------



## ReginasMommy

Thanks everyone! Regina is very flattered 

Here are a few more pictures of her:

She likes hiding in cardboard boxes during playtime.




































"Noms? I'll come out for noms..."


----------



## PJM

What a cutie!! I wish we could get boxes of hedgies at the grocery store! :lol: 

Cardboard is a favorite around here too. Before ay cardboard gets recycled, it must either be chewed on or pooped on!


----------



## LarryT

Flirty Regina just made my day!  She's so cute  thanks for sharing!


----------



## rtc

Reminds me of my Hitch when he was a hoglet playing with his Pop Tart box..

A link to a picture from those days: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/r ... directlink


----------



## shetland

I just love this little girl. That smooshed little face in the 3rd box picture!


----------



## ReginasMommy

So, I was going through my pictures and I found some from when I first got Regina. And she was so fat! I can't believe how chubby she was... I checked my records, and she was 550g when I got her, not 450, like I had thought. She's 400g now and the vet said that was a good weight for her. But here are the pictures of Regina when she was chubby (they're from the first day or two that I had her, so she's pretty balled up LOL):










I loooooooove this one:


----------



## MissC

Wow... :shock: ...she was very....er...."fluffy".


----------



## PJM

Wow!! She sure was a little fluffernutter!! :lol: But still as cute as could be!


----------



## leopardhedgehog

The second one... :lol: :lol: :lol: . Does she have any fatpants from her fluffier days? But she looks very healthy now and happy too! Good job helping her with her diet


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

OH MY GOD
I have never seen such a perfectly circular specimen :lol:
What a chubbbbb awww


----------



## ReginasMommy

MissC said:


> Wow... :shock: ...she was very....er...."fluffy".





PJM said:


> Wow!! She sure was a little fluffernutter!! :lol: But still as cute as could be!


Yes, she's extremely embarrassed that I showed anyone those pictures... she likes to pretend those days never happened... 



leopardhedgehog said:


> The second one... :lol: :lol: :lol: . Does she have any fatpants from her fluffier days? But she looks very healthy now and happy too! Good job helping her with her diet


Thanks! She was on a special food blend, and a reduced kibble intake plus her wheel (which she loves) worked very well. The reason she was so chubby was because the breeders told me that when she was a baby, she stole her siblings' food :lol: And I agree, the second picture makes me laugh every time I see it!



shaelikestaquitos said:


> OH MY GOD
> I have never seen such a perfectly circular specimen :lol:
> What a chubbbbb awww


Haha yes, she was quite the little roly-poly!


----------



## ReginasMommy

More photos!!!

So, Regina's vet is having a pet photo contest, and the theme is "slumber parties," and you're supposed to submit a photo of your pet doing anything slumber-party related.

I was feeling super crafty, I figured it would be a great idea to go to Walmart and buy loads of fabric/craft supplies, in order to make a little diorama of a sleepover for Regina's picture.

Here are the results (the good ones, at least ) because the little diva kept trying to run off...


----------



## ReginasMommy

*Re: Regina's Photo Gallery! *New pics**

Sometimes when I take Regina out for a photo op, I need a box to put her in for a moment just so I can readjust the camera without her running off (she's quite the little explorer--and boy can she scoot around!).

She was being adorable in the box, and I got a few cute pictures:



















When I was done, as usual, she got fed, and I caught her sitting by her bowl, staring at the container of her food, licking her lips... little piggy!










(Please excuse the slightly messy liner/wheel. It got washed after this  Sometimes she keeps her liner and wheel clean for days, other times she dirties it the moment I change it... oh silly girl )


----------



## PJM

Hehe - she looks so cute in the box.
I love both pictures. That first one - it's like she's stretching her nose up as far out as she can - like the smells are different outside.
Such a little gem.


----------



## Kenzy

I just saw this, but the photos of Regina for your vet's photoshoot look FANTASTIC  I love them so much!!! You did a great job with all your craftiness  How'd your vet like them?


----------



## ReginasMommy

Thanks! I had wayyyy too much fun putting that together...

I haven't had a chance to get over to the vet's office to drop them off (I've been so busy with school work and finals) but now that the year is over I have time to head over (it's about 30 minutes in a direction I never drive). I'm dropping them off tomorrow, and I hope they like them! The submission part of the contest goes until the end of May. And the best part of the contest is that it's to benefit an animal shelter!


----------



## cylaura

Kenzy said:


> I just saw this, but the photos of Regina for your vet's photoshoot look FANTASTIC  I love them so much!!! You did a great job with all your craftiness  How'd your vet like them?


I just saw those photos too! They really are amazing and Regina looks super cute as well. You're so creative!


----------



## Kenzy

That's great! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## lpercz

you take such gorgeous photos! What camera do you use? She's adorable and I love where you got her name from! Rocket Power is classic Nick. I also reallly love those slumber party pictures


----------



## ReginasMommy

cylaura said:


> Kenzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw this, but the photos of Regina for your vet's photoshoot look FANTASTIC  I love them so much!!! You did a great job with all your craftiness  How'd your vet like them?
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw those photos too! They really are amazing and Regina looks super cute as well. You're so creative!
Click to expand...

Thanks! Doing crafts is a nice, relaxing break from schoolwork 



Kenzy said:


> That's great! Let us know how it goes!


I will!



lpercz said:


> you take such gorgeous photos! What camera do you use? She's adorable and I love where you got her name from! Rocket Power is classic Nick. I also reallly love those slumber party pictures


I'm a film student, so I have access to some nice cameras that I can check out from the school--the sleepover pics I took on a Canon 5D, and the ones of her in the plastic box are still frames from a Canon XF300. I sometimes have to use my cell phone though, because I don't have a digital camera of my own. I LOVED Rocket Power :lol: And I'm glad you like the pics!


----------



## xspiked

*Re: Regina's Photo Gallery! *New pics**



ReginasMommy said:


> Sometimes when I take Regina out for a photo op, I need a box to put her in for a moment just so I can readjust the camera without her running off (she's quite the little explorer--and boy can she scoot around!).
> 
> She was being adorable in the box, and I got a few cute pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was done, as usual, she got fed, and I caught her sitting by her bowl, staring at the container of her food, licking her lips... little piggy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA omg the photo of her staring at the food is hilarious!!
> 
> Does Regina not try to climb out of the container?
> 
> (Please excuse the slightly messy liner/wheel. It got washed after this  Sometimes she keeps her liner and wheel clean for days, other times she dirties it the moment I change it... oh silly girl )


----------



## ReginasMommy

xspiked said:


> HAHA omg the photo of her staring at the food is hilarious!!


Haha, she does this all the time! I have a video of her gobbling her food:
http://s1183.photobucket.com/albums/x473/ReginasMama/?action=view&current=ReginaEating-Computer.mp4



xspiked said:


> Does Regina not try to climb out of the container?


She does try to escape, but only once she realizes that it's not a force field and that she can get out the top. I have a video of that too (please excuse the baby voice LOL, sometimes I can't help myself...):
http://s1183.photobucket.com/albums/x473/ReginasMama/?action=view&current=ReginaEscape1-Computer.mp4



ReginasMommy said:


> the sleepover pics I took on a Canon 5D, and the ones of her in the plastic box are still frames from a Canon XF300.


*Correction, they're all from the 5D.*


----------



## lpercz

I'm going to have to upgrade my camera then! I have a Canon Rebel XTi but its old and not as clear as these! Regina is going to have some awesome photos throughout her life


----------



## ReginasMommy

The vet emailed me the other day to tell me that although Regina didn't win the slumber party photo contest, she was the runner-up, and everyone (especially the staff) thought her pictures was adorable! Here is the picture I ended up submitting:










And because it's one I've posted already, I figured I'd post a video too! I attempted to make a dig box for Regina, but she was more interested in escaping from it:
http://s1183.photobucket.com/albums/x47 ... mputer.mp4

Here are a couple more videos of her:

She does something adorable at the end of this one 
http://s1183.photobucket.com/albums/x47 ... mputer.mp4

Hedgie tongue!
http://s1183.photobucket.com/albums/x47 ... mputer.mp4

Sleepy! Nap time...
http://s1183.photobucket.com/albums/x47 ... mputer.mp4


----------



## cylaura

What cute videos!!! Regina is just one adorable girl


----------



## PJM

Rats! Have to wait until I get home to see the videos! But I did want to say (can't believe I missed it the first time), you have excellent taste in hedgie art! The little picture on the wall...Princess Bride!!! What a wonderful movie!! Not to date myself too much, but we played the ending credits song at our wedding. *sigh* Regina's got good taste.


----------



## ReginasMommy

Alright, I have a TON of new pics to add!!! And it's all thanks to Larry's photo contest!!!

After two photo shoots and much deliberation, my assistant (my sister  ) and I decided on a picture to submit. Here's what we chose:









But we took a bunch of other ones, and I really really like them, so I figured I'd share them!









The little athlete!


















Nothing like a nice dip in the summer (don't worry, we used warm water)!




































I told my sister she could be the "hedgehog wrangler" while I was taking pictures of Regina.









Regina and Mercedes are afraid of each other.









Quick! Run! I didn't knock anything over...









Nice and dark! Perfect!









If I can't see her, she can't see me... right?









Is the dog gone?









Phew! All clear!


----------



## Nebular

The one of her in the BBQ really screwed with my head for a minute. I was wondering how a hedgehog got *that* big, then realised it was a toy BBQ. :lol:


----------



## lpercz

oh my goodnesss! i love the one of her peering out of the pot and the ones of her squeezing into the bbq! she's a little model


----------



## cylaura

I looooove all of these! The one you submitted for the photo contest is wonderful, but I love the ones of her stalking around the tree and peering out of the pot as well! Regina makes a great model.


----------



## hanhan27

Regina is seriously beautiful. I think that _all_ hedgehogs are cute in their own special way, but Regina is honestly one of the prettiest hedgies I've ever seen. She is so photogenic! What a looker.

I LOVE the picture of her stuffed in the grill after she turned around. "Is the dog gone?" :lol: That's EXACTLY what it looks like!


----------



## ReginasMommy

Nebular said:


> The one of her in the BBQ really screwed with my head for a minute. I was wondering how a hedgehog got *that* big, then realised it was a toy BBQ. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Too funny! That was the barbecue grill from my Barbie outdoor pool set... I never thought it would come in so handy!



lpercz said:


> oh my goodnesss! i love the one of her peering out of the pot and the ones of her squeezing into the bbq! she's a little model





cylaura said:


> I looooove all of these! The one you submitted for the photo contest is wonderful, but I love the ones of her stalking around the tree and peering out of the pot as well! Regina makes a great model.


Thank you both! I love the picture of her in the pot too 



hanhan27 said:


> Regina is seriously beautiful. I think that all hedgehogs are cute in their own special way, but Regina is honestly one of the prettiest hedgies I've ever seen. She is so photogenic! What a looker.


Aaah thank you! You're making both Regina AND me blush...  hehe



hanhan27 said:


> I LOVE the picture of her stuffed in the grill after she turned around. "Is the dog gone?" :lol: That's EXACTLY what it looks like!


Haha, she liked that grill a LOT... it was like her little fort


----------



## lpercz

She really is beautiful and she always looks like she's smiling which makes her that much lovelier.


----------



## ReginasMommy

lpercz said:


> She really is beautiful and she always looks like she's smiling which makes her that much lovelier.


Thank you! Her happy little face just makes me melt all the time


----------



## PJM

I absolutely ADORE the pictures!! I can't decide on a favorite! I love the one by the tree & the one with your sister holding her & the one peeking out of the pots. Simply stunning! You've got a pretty good eye, good assistant & good model!!


----------



## DexterTheHog

ohmygosh! The one in the pot! That's sooo cute! I love it!! It's like a little surprise! She has such a sweet and loveable face


----------



## ReginasMommy

NEW PICTURES!

Well, I am back at school, which means I once again have access to some rather excellent cameras (muahaha) so Regina had a mini photo shoot the other day!









"I iz not happy dat you waked me up."









My sweet Regina!









"Uhhh... momma, why iz he holding me like dis?"









"I loves my bag."









"Which iz my better side?"









"I can go back to sleep now, yes?"


----------



## Rainy

Awe. Look at that coy look over her shoulder. So innocent.


----------



## PJM

I love the look she's giving the camera when she's being held upside down! So cute!!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper

It's nice to see some more Regina!  On of the very top prettiest hedgie girls on HHC in my opinion :3 I love the pic of her upside down hahaha she looks like she's deciding whether to have fun or be scared.


----------



## DexterTheHog

We can have a Dexter + Regina photo shoot!


----------



## hanhan27

I, too, love the upside down picture! She is so stinkin' cute!

Im so jealous that you get to use fancy cameras! I would love to get some high-quality pictures of Milly! I wonder if theres such a thing as renting a camera? Lol


----------



## ReginasMommy

Rainy said:


> Awe. Look at that coy look over her shoulder. So innocent.





PJM said:


> I love the look she's giving the camera when she's being held upside down! So cute!!


 She makes some funny faces :lol:



SaltAndExtraPepper said:


> It's nice to see some more Regina!  On of the very top prettiest hedgie girls on HHC in my opinion :3 I love the pic of her upside down hahaha she looks like she's deciding whether to have fun or be scared.


Awww, thank you, you're making both of us blush!



DexterTheHog said:


> We can have a Dexter + Regina photo shoot!


Hehehe, a very closely supervised photo shoot LOL :lol:



hanhan27 said:


> I, too, love the upside down picture! She is so stinkin' cute!
> 
> Im so jealous that you get to use fancy cameras! I would love to get some high-quality pictures of Milly! I wonder if theres such a thing as renting a camera? Lol


Thanks! I love having access to these nice cameras, I feel spoiled hahaha


----------



## Nebular

That grumpy look is priceless! :lol:


----------



## ReginasMommy

MOAR PIKTARRRRSSSS!



























*sniff sniff*









"Oh hai Mom!"




































"LOLS I have a plan..."









"ESKAAAAAAAPE!"


----------



## PJM

GORRRR-JUSSSSS!! :lol: 
So cute! I love the 'sniff sniff' & 'oh hai mom' pictures!!! Oh! And the first one! I love it when you can just see a little precious bit of them.

Great job!


----------



## Hedgieonboard

The "I have a plan" one had me rolling. Great pictures, she's adorable


----------



## ReginasMommy

PJM said:


> GORRRR-JUSSSSS!! :lol:
> So cute! I love the 'sniff sniff' & 'oh hai mom' pictures!!! Oh! And the first one! I love it when you can just see a little precious bit of them.
> 
> Great job!


Thanks! I love the 'sniff sniff' one too... she's ALWAYS sniff sniffing the air 



Hedgieonboard said:


> The "I have a plan" one had me rolling. Great pictures, she's adorable


Hehe, that's one of my favorites! Thank you!


----------



## TeddysMommy

Awwie! I love the "I have a plan photo" and the *sniff sniff* photo, so cute!


----------



## Rainy

Oh, those are so cute! I love the captions too!  :lol: Regina is such a doll!


----------



## DexterTheHog

So cute and so glad to meet her!!!


----------



## ReginasMommy

It's been a while since I've updated Regina's photo gallery, and about a week and a half ago I got some really adorable video of her when she was huffy because I'd taken her to the vet :roll: So, here's a video! Please excuse the baby voice I use sometimes to talk to her... I can't help it...


----------



## raerysdyk

Awe, poor huffy girl! Hehe, I have to admit, when hedgies huff, I think it's the most adorable thing. :lol: I love how you can see her little teeth every time she looks up at you. What a little peach!


----------



## PJM

:lol: She had me laughing. Her legs in a wide stance, teeth showing, huffing up a storm and knocking around the box. She was not pleased! :lol: And that's so cute!!

Also, you could REALLY hear her breathing, wiffling & huffing. I loved it.


----------



## hedgielove89

Regina is so cute! I am jealous, I cannot get any good pics of Rammy, he usually just huffs at my phone or is moving way to fast. Hopefully when it gets warm enough I can get some good outside pics.


----------



## ReginasMommy

Thanks everyone!

Raerysdyk--I am obsessed with hedgie teeth  

PJ--I love her wiffling noise! My roommate had burned some chicken and the whole apartment smelled really strongly, so I think that's why Regina was running around sniffing so loudly!

Hedgielove--Most of the pictures/videos I take of Regina don't turn out so well... I just take a bunch, so I'm bound to get some good ones eventually!


----------

